# στατική ικανότητα (κτιρίου)



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2008)

Πώς το λέμε αυτό; Το συγκείμενο είναι ο γνωστός όρος στα μισθωτήρια συμβόλαια ότι τυχόν μετατροπές στις οποίες θα προβεί ο μισθωτής δε θα πρέπει να επηρεάζουν τη στατική ικανότητα του μισθώματος.


----------



## NatCat (Oct 29, 2008)

Ίσως "shall not affect its structural integrity". 

Αλλά ας περιμένουμε τους πιο ειδικούς.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2008)

Μία πρόταση είναι το structural reliability, ξέρετε αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο; Εδιτ: τώρα το είδα το αποπάνω, καλό μου φαίνεται αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα απ' αυτά...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 29, 2008)

Structural capacity. 

Υ.Γ. Και μια και μιλάει για αλλαγές που θα γίνουν στο κτίριο, το structural integrity που λέει η ΝατΚατ μου φαίνεται καταλληλότερο.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 29, 2008)

Δεν το ξέρω, αλλά από εδώ: http://diocles.civil.duth.gr/links/home/glossomatheia/en-gr_civil/#LetterS

static integrity > Μηχανική κατάσταση (ακεραιότητα) φορέων.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2008)

Για σιγουριά, ανάμεσα σε structural integrity και structural stability.


----------

